# Huron River...better than OH right now?



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

In OH we currently have almost no flow in the rivers due to almost no rain since the super storm.

How is the Huron River now? Is it too low...any current?

I realize fish are being caught but honestly if there is no flow or depth to water I'd rather stay home.

A good honest report would be greatly appreciated as I live an hour and a half or so away. 

I prefer to use my pin and spawn or jigs rather than tossing hardware. Just a little catch and release fun. Tired of driving 4 to 8 hours to catch steelhead up North!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Looking at the flow charts for both the Huron and Raisin, it's at half of what should be. There was a spike on the 23rd and it probably did bring "some" fish

Personally I'd fish the beaches in Ohio and wait for flow


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Better off in OHIO than the HURON right now. Some fish are being caught but not many. Pray for lots and lots of rain.

Good Luck!:rant:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I always think of fishing the Huron as being better than......sitting in my living room watching tv. :lol:


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

JFish:

I was actually thinking about heading down to Ohio to check things out, and it sounds like from what you're saying that things aren't that great. I'm kind of surprised that the rivers in OH aren't LOADED with fish. Seems like Sandy dumped a ton of rain in all the Erie tribs in Ohio at the exact right time. Did the fish not come in, or did they all scramble for the headwaters? Really wanted to check out the V and the Chag., but if things are that bad, then I'll just hang back.

Don't have much to comment on for SE Michigan right now, since I've been west this whole fall. My guess is that things aren't really hot down here, since the runs in the fall are pretty dependent on rain, especially in SE MI. If you want to make the extra 2 hour run, the bigger systems on the West side of MI have fish. The Joe, Grand, and KZoo all have some fish in them right now, as well as the bigger northern systems.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Spin to Win said:


> JFish:
> 
> I was actually thinking about heading down to Ohio to check things out, and it sounds like from what you're saying that things aren't that great. I'm kind of surprised that the rivers in OH aren't LOADED with fish. Seems like Sandy dumped a ton of rain in all the Erie tribs in Ohio at the exact right time. Did the fish not come in, or did they all scramble for the headwaters? Really wanted to check out the V and the Chag., but if things are that bad, then I'll just hang back.
> 
> Don't have much to comment on for SE Michigan right now, since I've been west this whole fall. My guess is that things aren't really hot down here, since the runs in the fall are pretty dependent on rain, especially in SE MI. If you want to make the extra 2 hour run, the bigger systems on the West side of MI have fish. The Joe, Grand, and KZoo all have some fish in them right now, as well as the bigger northern systems.


I fish the V a LOT. I don't like to fish it when there is almost no flow like now. Sure a fish can be caught. However, it's tough.

I caught a total of 9 fish in 3 outings on the V this year. 3 after the river became fishable after the hurricane. Then it got blown out again and I caught 4 the following weekend on Sat. and 3 on Sun. Nothing larger than 5lbs. I think most are strays from PA. Some Manistees. 

Then lake needs to cool down more and we need the rain.

I may just have to drive West.


----------

